# Thailand Iguana



## ex1dic (Feb 24, 2008)

hey guys, posting this thread from Patong Beach, Thailand.
Had a few photos with one of the locals pet iguanas which he
was kind enough to let me hold. He paid 3000 Baht for this two
year old which was as tame as a pet snail. Second photo is of
Mangrove Snakes (Boiga d. melanota which i had a little bit of 
interaction with  ill post the vid when i get home.. few other 
photos of other reps ive run into over here.


----------



## ex1dic (Feb 24, 2008)

mangrove snakes


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 24, 2008)

Very pretty Iguana.


----------



## ex1dic (Feb 24, 2008)

was awesome colour and very very placid


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 25, 2008)

Iv'e been to the Day Markets in Bangkok a few times, it IS an eye opener.
Looks like your mate Iguana is about to hump your ear! LOL
I wish I had digital pics of when we visited the snake shows in some remote parts of Thailand, absolutely insane to see some of the handlers there!!!!
I have pics of this guy who had been tagged soo many times by the King Cobra, some of his fingers were deformed and he even had a few partly amputated! Needless to say, he did an amazing show, even though usually in these parts they remove the fangs from the snake... but that's another story/topic which has been covered before!
Cheers


----------



## katey (Feb 25, 2008)

im going to Thailand later in the year, i hope i see beautiful tame reptiles like that....


----------



## nutta (Mar 4, 2008)

how good was the cobra show with jonny and that massive retic there. they even let me in that enclosure with the retic to get a few pics


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 4, 2008)

Love the waglers viper!

Did you get to visit the Red Cross snake farm?

Neil


----------



## horsenz (Mar 4, 2008)

nice pics hope we get to see some of them there we head there next week for 17nights


----------



## venus (Mar 4, 2008)

What a stunner. 



The iguana isnt too bad either. 






Seriously though, that iguana has beautiful coloring.


----------

